# Upper French Trip Results



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, we played the cards we were dealt even though it was a colder than normal spring, and it seemed the muskies were in transition. After casting all week long, and seeing three fish...(one of which was a true beast which shook free of my buddy's bucktail), we ended with one 35"er. Not exactly the most exciting fishing, but a good segway to the summer fishing we'll be doing on Pymie. A good thing from the week was making a new friend, who helped with some tips from his 25 years of fishing this body of water, the other was realizing that sometimes they just aren't going to eat...no matter what you throw. I had about 30 pike short strike bucktails, and caught a nice 23" walleye on a twitched Crane bait. The last day of our trip saw the most excitement, mostly all on homemade twitchbaits. In a span of 20 minutes, my buddy caught a smallie, a walleye, and a pike all on the same twitchbait I made him for the trip. Here's some of the pics. Oh yeah, and the highlight of my trip... I did something I never thought was possible... On close to my 10,065th cast (when the muskies SHOULD have been hitting!!) I took a dragonfly out of mid flight with my 4" Crane bait, something much harder to do than catch a musky  Almost like Randy Johnson hitting the dove with a pitch! 








Shaun with a smally








Shaun with a walleye








Shaun's 35, post spawn and showin some scars..








Largemouth I caught on the fly from a portage pond...


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool post....hey, it's better than working. That is a great area when it's hot.

Rod


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

great mixed bag and report TRE, those are some nice fish! And congrats on getting a muskie!

I'm liking the looks of that crane bait....


----------

